# Vince Russo Watch



## *Asterisk* (Mar 24, 2016)

Vince Russo is probably the most reviled man in pro-wrestling, including that one guy who raped his own daughter. Under his stewardship as a pro-wrestling booker -- I refuse to call him a writer as he's even more inept than the 50 Shades Housewife and Hideo Kojima compounded -- Russo took the careful line pro-wrestling treads between credibility and camp and drove straight to territory Maury Povich would find demeaning. 

Russo, during the course of his career, drove three well-funded promotions into the ground by running by acts such as making David "Stabbed-in-the-Scream-Movies" Arquette the WCW Heavyweight Champion, nearly exsanguinating Bill Goldberg with his "car-window" scheme, bringing a strip-club shooter into the fold even though said sociopath was legally prohibited from wrestling, and orchestrating the stunt that led to Owen Hart's pointless death. He also has a long record of Internet drama: from his own website, his failed scams, Twitter, and every wrestling fan forum/spergnest ever created in the last two decades.

He's also friends -- and more recently, collaborator -- with Daniel "Razorfist" Harris: proving that the only thing worse than Razorfist's taste in 2016 Presidential Candidates is Razorfist's taste in wrestling.

There might be grounds for a Russo thread on the Cow Board outright, but I'll see what kind of traction this thread gains before making that decision.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 24, 2016)

I think Jim "WRESTLING'S ARMS AREN'T BLUE" Cornette has more milk to offer.


----------



## The Nothingness (Mar 24, 2016)

Been listening to these guys for a while and I think they summed up Vince Russo pretty well.


----------



## CornetteFace (Mar 24, 2016)

XYZpdq said:


> I think Jim "WRESTLING'S ARMS AREN'T BLUE" Cornette has more milk to offer.


You seen his feud on twitter with Mark "Corleone" Jindrak? 
Jindrak brought out the big shovel.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 24, 2016)

Despite the title, this was NOT a worked shoot.

@*Asterisk* if you can get Russo to chimp out I will move this to lolcow boards, but as of right now I say no.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 24, 2016)

CornetteFace said:


> You seen his feud on twitter with Mark "Corleone" Jindrak?
> Jindrak brought out the big shovel.


I think Mark ended up looking like a goober in the process, but yeah, it was pretty funny.
I can't even think of how long I had been watching CMLL before I realized he was Jindrak.


----------



## CornetteFace (Mar 24, 2016)

XYZpdq said:


> I think Mark ended up looking like a goober in the process, but yeah, it was pretty funny.
> I can't even think of how long I had been watching CMLL before I realized he was Jindrak.


Guess you gotta look like a goober to expose one. Cornette hating on everything modern is funny tho. Like him trying to shit on Joey Ryan when he started touring Japan, saying you can't make money in Japan (pretty big falsehood) and Ryan just went "companies abroad pay to bring me in, you had to crowdfund your own UK tour since no promotion wanted you". 

lel


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 24, 2016)

CornetteFace said:


> Guess you gotta look like a goober to expose one. Cornette hating on everything modern is funny tho. Like him trying to shit on Joey Ryan when he started touring Japan, saying you can't make money in Japan (pretty big falsehood) and Ryan just went "companies abroad pay to bring me in, you had to crowdfund your own UK tour since no promotion wanted you".
> 
> lel


My favorite part of when he spasms at somebody how often the response is basically "lol I get paid, you don't".


----------



## CornetteFace (Mar 24, 2016)

XYZpdq said:


> My favorite part of when he spasms at somebody how often the response is basically "lol I get paid, you don't".


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 24, 2016)

I think Russo has a better argument for us being cows than him being a cow tbh


----------



## Lorento (Mar 28, 2016)

I feel as though this thead needs the Vince Russo touch.

Why don't we discuss Russo for a while and then Null swerves us all and bans us?


----------



## Smutley (Mar 28, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


>



Rich Evans, is that you?


----------



## _blank_ (Apr 4, 2016)

New Russo interview from Brian Zane of Wrestling with Wregret...


----------

